#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-15
<straw_hat> hey, so I'm planning out a LUG meeting at FIU in Miami in the next few weeks. I want to have a little presentation introducing Ubuntu, and was hoping to have some ubuntu schwag to give out to students. Anyone know anything about getting maybe a standard presentation and where to get some stickers to hand out or whatever?
<ghuru> hello all
<ghuru> anyone a mail administrator?
<mhall119> straw_hat: have you looked into http://spreadubuntu.org/
<straw_hat> mhall119: that looks excellent, i'll give it a deep look
<straw_hat> especially the presentations thing. Know anything about the giveaway aspect?
<mhall119> straw_hat: ask itnet7 if he has any leftover swag he can send your way
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-16
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: you've got mail
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Mail fail.
<mhall119> no mail?
<maxolasersquad> Actually, spam filter fail.
<mhall119> ok
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I've got my first bug report for you.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: did you file it with lp?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Indeed.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: thanks, I'll get that fixed as soon as I can
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: where did you get your OPML from?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: try it again, should be better now
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: It imported this time.
<mhall119> cool, thanks for reporting
<maxolasersquad> No problem.
<maxolasersquad> exit
<maxolasersquad> Oops
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-17
<itnet7> Hey there, Anyone around for the meeting?
<n3gbz> me
<itnet7> Hey there n3gbz !
<n3gbz> Hi, are you back home?
<itnet7> Let's see if a couple of more show up before we start one.... 
<itnet7> Yes, we're back home now
<itnet7> How have you been?
<n3gbz> still struggling with family issues in PA; otherwise pretty good
<n3gbz> How about you?
<itnet7> ah, Sorry to hear that, was hoping things had improved
<itnet7> Not bad at all!
<itnet7> Well anyways... I was going to bring this up at the meeting, but I know that most people will read the backlog
<n3gbz> I chatted with Steve Conklin on Ubuntu-hams; he is going to try to put a session on ubuntu-hams
<itnet7> Let me see if I can get some people in...
<itnet7> hey there MichelleQ !
<n3gbz> Hi Michelle
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm around too.
<itnet7> Hey there maxolasersquad_h !
<maxolasersquad_h> Howdy
<itnet7> Well I was just going to bring up an idead about something we can get this time to commemorate this UDS for everyone
<n3gbz> legal?
<mhall119> itnet7: totally forgot, sorry
<itnet7> n3gbz: `of course legal
<itnet7> no prob mhall119 
<itnet7> I was just going to bring up pathtags
<mhall119> que est?
<itnet7> they are quarter sized coins
<itnet7> that are used for trading to others and tracking
<itnet7> http://www.pathtags.com
<maxh> Sounds a bit sinister.
<n3gbz> first time I heard of them
<mhall119> itnet7: is that like the shuttle coin you have to Mark?
<itnet7> You can design your own
<itnet7> mhall119: kind of....
<itnet7> if you wanted to make one like I gave mark, it costs around 12k to mint
<mhall119> what's plan B
<itnet7> and they are 20-25 dollars a piece
<maxh> Wait, that’s US dollars?
<itnet7> these you can design them and get 100 for about 100 dollars
<mhall119> now you're talking my price-range
<mhall119> we'll probably need more than 100 if we're giving them out at UDS
<itnet7> Well we'd still need close to 500 of them for the sow
<MichelleQ> hey itnet7, n3gbz :-)
<itnet7> i mean for uds
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ 
<n3gbz> hey
<MichelleQ> what are we commemorating UDS with?
<itnet7> http://www.pathtags.com/
<mhall119> itnet7: I assume these will be plastic and screen-printed, not pressed metal
<itnet7> no, they are pressed metal
<itnet7> very good quality too
<MichelleQ> interesting
<mhall119> itnet7: cool
<MichelleQ> we could actually set up a series of geocaches *at* UDS...
<itnet7> MichelleQ: I was thinking that ti could be cool to find a vendor could/would sponsor some prizes
<itnet7> and hide a couple of caches, with coupons to redeem them for the prizes
<mhall119> atlantic.net sponsored t-shirts last time didn't they?
<itnet7> mhall119: Yup
<itnet7> The cool thing about that pathtags also is that you can have them create a custom backing with a vanity code for logging
<MichelleQ> Let me know if I can help with anything, itnet7
<itnet7> and whenever you order refills they'll donate money to that Charity
<mhall119> itnet7: I may have an idea on a prize, let me get back to you
<itnet7> MichelleQ: no problem
<itnet7> mhall119: Sweet!
<itnet7> Any Ideas you guys have would be Awesome!
<itnet7> I am going to see if I can get them to give me a good deal on like 600 of them, and see if they can design a custom back 
<mhall119> let us know what they quote you
<itnet7> I am trying to think about the Artwork now
<itnet7> I designed my own tag
<itnet7> and it came out pretty good
<itnet7> here is a link for it... Not sure if it will let you see it
<itnet7> http://www.pathtags.com/community/publicpathtagprofile.php?id=18368
<itnet7> does it let you see it?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> does that say "Blunder Cats"?
<itnet7> the pinkish/orangeish part is copper
 * MichelleQ is glad it wasn't just me. 
<itnet7> I know, unfortunately that's the letter that represents capital P 
<itnet7> in that open source font
<mhall119> "ubuntu" is an open source font ;)
<itnet7> I guess I should've modfied it
<itnet7> Well that's the cool thing
<itnet7> to log the pathtags the code length is 7 characters so we can either use UDS2011 or UBUNTU1 or something
<mhall119> I think it would be a cool give-away
<itnet7> Any Ideas for a layout?
<mhall119> UDS1110 or UDS1204 I'd say
<itnet7> I wish I knew what the "P" was
<itnet7> Oh, sweet
<itnet7> didn't think of UDS1204
<itnet7> Nice!!!
<MichelleQ> I vote 1204
<itnet7> me too
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> Puma, Python, Panther
<n3gbz> uds-p
<mhall119> Puma or Panther would be too many cats
<mhall119> we already had a Lynx and Ocelot
<MichelleQ> Pangolin
<mhall119> or Peregrine
<itnet7> Penguin
<itnet7> :-P
<mhall119> heh
<MichelleQ> Platypus?
<mhall119> Persistent Penguin, I like it
<itnet7> Very cool... 
<n3gbz> Possum (my hillbilly past is showing)
<MichelleQ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gM5TjSOQ48
<mhall119> at any rate, I say we get a quote on those pathtags and see if we think we can raise the money
<itnet7> Well I will try and contact the place tomorrow to find out how much they want and what the can get done... they paint each of them by hand
<itnet7> so it will take close to a month before we get them
<mhall119> by hand?
<itnet7> Well they use needles I've heard that hold paint but a human applies the paint
<itnet7> there are some links on their page that describes the whole process
<maxh> Hehe, UDS 1204 sounds like a course code.
<itnet7> I can't believe how awesome they are once you see the actual coins
<itnet7> maxh: :-)
<maxh> itnet7: UDS 1204 could be a college class.
<itnet7> maxh: True, If it were, I'd take it! :-)
<maxh> Wait, how did I misread a smiley as a question mark?
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> I will definitely let everyone know once I find out something soon
<tiemonster> test
<maxh> B-
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-18
<mhall119> ma/w 23
<MichelleQ> ...
<MichelleQ> a'ight
<mhall119> wrong keys
<crashsystems> lol
<munz> has anyone here ever worked w/sugarCRM???
<mhall119> I looked at it for all of 30 minutes about 6 years ago
<munz> ok, thanx
<munz> we use it at work
<munz> was upgrading and it hung up in the middle
<munz> trying to fix it back to normal
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-19
<jck77> hello everyone
<itnet7> Hey there jck77 !
<itnet7> Heading out to lunch but saw you said hey!! ttyiab
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-21
<zus> hello hello
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-14
<ShawnR> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on a spare PC, the mobo only supports booting from USB CD-ROM drives, but not flash drives and I don't have any blank DVDs laying around.  i know unetbootin will make a flash drive bootable to install the ISO, but it won't appear as a USB CD-ROM.  Anyone know of a method to get this to work?
<rmcbride> Not off the top of my head, no. Sorry. I haven't seen a motherboard that wouldn't boot of a USB stick in quite a while. 
<ShawnR> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/booting-linux-from-usb-zip-on-older-systems/
<ShawnR> i found directions for doing it for a zip drive emulation, but dunno what the head/sector counts should be for a cd-rom
<ShawnR> or if it'd work
<ShawnR> yeah, it's not TOO old of a system... i think it's running an E2180 or something similar
<rmcbride> that should be new enough that it would just be a matter of chaninging the BIOS boot order I would think
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-15
<govatent> hey bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hi, govatent.
<bluebomber> What's new?
<govatent> bluebomber, you still around? i had gone away from my computer
<bluebomber> Yes.
<bluebomber> I'm wrestling with a postgres server.
<bluebomber> Can't figure out why I can't reach it from the Internet.
<govatent> fun stuff
<govatent> i had a fun week and its only tuesday involving sas raid controllers and the windows driver system 
<bluebomber> sas?
<bluebomber> As in SAS?
<govatent> yup
<bluebomber> As in http://www.sas.com/?
<bluebomber> What do you do with SAS?
<govatent> not sas.com 
<govatent> http://www.lsi.com/products/storagecomponents/Pages/6GBSATA_SASRAIDCards.aspx
<govatent> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI
<bluebomber> Oh, yuck.
<bluebomber> Would you believe I've never even worked with SCSI drives, let alone SAS?
<govatent> its just like a sata raid 
<govatent> just different connector and speeds i think 
<govatent> the controller had failed and its very hard to find a replacement i needed local. so i improved like a boss to get the server up and running within 2 hours. it was scary cause they were down for two hours. 
<govatent> i'm just proud of myself for doing something simple 
<govatent> :P
<bluebomber> Good for you!
<raub> Does anyone know a delhpi programmer? The place a friend of mine is working at is looking for one
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-16
<BigDennis> Hello all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-17
<ql> \list
<ayan> Orlando Ubuntu Hour \o/
<itnet7> ayan: yup, are you going to be able to make it? ;-)
<itnet7> Oh, do you live in DC?
<ayan> itnet7: no -- i live in Maitland.
<ayan> itnet7: and ya, i'm going to try to make it.
<itnet7> Cool!
<itnet7> Hope to see you there
<ayan> itnet7: so is there anything on the agenda or is it just a get-together?
<itnet7> ayan: not quite sure, it's more of a meet and greet. Nicholas wanted to try and meet some of the folks that live in the area
<itnet7> He's new to the team having recently joined
<ayan> got it.
<itnet7> We can probably do a little impromptu Q and A if anyone has any
<ayan> nifty.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-18
<ShawnR> ok, so i decided to go away from my .bashrc file auto-loading screen (as it sends me into a minecraft server too often instead of defaulting to weechat).  So I now ssh with -t screen -x weechat, but if i detach that screen session, it ends the ssh session completely
<ShawnR> what do i need to look into to change this behavior? or is that the way the -t option works?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-19
<itnet7> Hey there bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hi, itnet7 
<bluebomber> How are you?
<itnet7> I'm dong good , and you?
<itnet7> doing * lol
<Iconic> .
<itnet7> govatent: How's it going?
<govatent> hey itnet7 
<govatent> sorry i was looking away from irc 
<govatent> whats up itnet7 bluebomber 
<itnet7> No problem, I only just dm'd you ;-)
<govatent> ah cool
<govatent> how's the meetup?
<itnet7> Not too many have showed up, but Nicholas / Iconic has given me a pretty good idea for Ubuntu Hours
<govatent> cool
<govatent> Daniel is hoping to get application devs for ubuntu's new goals for applications 
<itnet7> I'm not sure about what you mean
<govatent> From what I understand, i guess there is a focus on getting quality apps into ubuntu
<bluebomber> Hey, itnet7, good to hear. Hi, govatent! What's new?
<govatent> nothing much. Just chilling 
<itnet7> Not much bluebomber 
<govatent> I might be in tampa next month at some point
<itnet7> at Barnes and Noble at the Ubuntu Hour with Ic
<itnet7> Iconiic
<iconic> .
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-12
<ghuru> hi all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-14
<zoose> wots occurrin?
<zoose> hello all
<zoose> how are things?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-12
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> hey dantalizing 
<mhall119> how's it going?
<dantalizing> great mhall119 
<Nothing_Much> What happened?
<dantalizing> [07:33] <    mhall119>| how's it going?
<Nothing_Much> oh I thought I missed something
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-13
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-14
<Nothing_Much> Guess I won't be making it to FOSSETCON
<mhall119> Bryanstein: pong
<Bryanstein> mhall119, nevermind I found the tidbit of info I was looking for
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-17
<MarkDude> Hello Floridians
<mhall119> .w MarkDude 
<mhall119> irssi fail :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-10
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I know your thinking of thinking of having a release party at fossetcon but I also thinking of doing one for South Florida as well
<ahoneybun> *thinking of having
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that's fine, there's nothing wrong with having more than one per team
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-11
<boldfilter1> 904
<ahoneybun> ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-13
<ahoneybun> 2 more days to the Ubuntu Hour people!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-15
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> http://www.ghacks.net/2016/08/13/firefox-49-linux-netflix-amazon-video/
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> !!!
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> Finally!
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I just use chrome
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Easy fix
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> For those of us who do not like Chrome
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> What's not to like?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> Memory hog
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> which is a major one
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> Dislike the general ui
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> They all seem to be bad
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I know chrome is a little bit worst
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> lacking at least one extention off the top of my head
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> one that I personally find useful
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> There is also the privacy issue with Chrome...because Google.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> but... you have an Android phone
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> with Google
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> Which is shy I tacked that on at tge end as an after thought
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I find Chrome super helpful with having a lot of devices
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> * ahoneybun still trying to get the OTA on his Nexus 7
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> Firefox does have a sync feature...never bothered with it.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> and we are recorded: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/14/%23ubuntu-us-fl.html
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> mm so I unroot it and put the stock recovery and now it says I'm up to date...
<ahoneybun> hey Trpger
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> and the Blu R1 HD kernel is out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/r1-hd/how-to/index-blu-r1-hd-amazon-oem-variants-t3426087
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, For what reason?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Dropped Pin … https://goo.gl/maps/7TMWCR6pJjS2
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun this is what I'm talking about.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun I finally got the freaking email
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Wow, I wonder why there was such a delay. Was it going to your Gmail ?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler the place does not have a name on Maps, which is weird
<ahoneybun> mhall119: look at the bot
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can we shorten it's name?
<ahoneybun> yea sure
<ahoneybun> any ideas?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: UbuntuFL-bot?
<mhall119> ot tgbot
<mhall119> of fl-bot
<mhall119> the combination of it's name and the user's telegram name just takes up a lot of space
<ahoneybun> wow really short
<mhall119> flgram?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do you like the idea at least?
<ahoneybun> floridagram?
<mhall119> I like the idea, especially since I don't see the florida group on my phone
<mhall119> floridagram works
<ahoneybun> you can get all of our telegram chat lol
<maxolasersquad> ..-. .-.. --- .-. .. -.. .- --. .-. .- --
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> looks like morse
<ahoneybun> yea or faces
<mhall119> odd faces
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> what's the irc channel?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> #ubuntu-us-fl
<floridagram> <KMyers> On Freenode
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i forgot how to register a name on freenode
<KeithIMyers> Happy Birthday Aaron 
<ivoriesablaze> seriously, i forgot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Birthday?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I forgot
<floridagram> <KMyers> Set a Nick Name first with /nick yournick
<floridagram> <KMyers> Then do a /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<ivoriesablaze> a little too late for that first part
<ivoriesablaze>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ivoriesablaze pspfklhpxwvc
<ivoriesablaze> either way, i've got it now
<ivoriesablaze> ok, i'm on irc again... woot
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - You may want to change your password, not sure why but the last one came through globally
<floridagram> <KMyers> Looks like there was a space before the /msg
<ivoriesablaze> the pspfl... whatever the hell it was? that's not my password
<ivoriesablaze> that was verification
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea it did
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, just making sure
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah, I saw the verify
<ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You know the reason of a bot so we don't have to be IRC all the time lol
<ivoriesablaze> well, now i'm...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> both
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Either way is good
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> :-D
<ivoriesablaze> should i do...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> this?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You can
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1263243
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers going to put a birthday party for GNOME?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun I would hope for a fallout miami.... But I'm pretty sure Florida would be under irradiated water by then
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers looking more and more like we will not have a working slideshow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Slideshow for what?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the installer
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, that sucks
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> What's an installer without a slide show that no one looks at anyway... I'll go to my corner now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well for new users
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> trying to build ubiquity with some fixes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059279/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Is that a bash script?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think kinda
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well that output is debuild
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the UI is in py
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Which is what im currently learning on my breaks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's just loading html pages
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> with webview
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> every flavor is
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Anybody have experience with aukey?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, huge fan
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that charging thing on slickdeals?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Cool, bc I got the slick deals 5 pack of USB cables a couple days ago and it came in today
<floridagram> * ahoneybun needs some
<ahoneybun> hey DammitJim
<DammitJim> what's up, dude?
<DammitJim> ahoneybun, how are ya?
<ahoneybun> nm you?
<ahoneybun> DammitJim: ?
<DammitJim> just struggling
<ahoneybun> oh?
<mhall119> doing alright DammitJim ?
<DammitJim> yeah
<DammitJim> too many processes to put out this fix for the tcp flaw
<DammitJim> but that's my problem
<mhall119> oh, having to deal with that? that sucks
<DammitJim> yeah, sorry... I was in a meeting
<DammitJim> how are you guys?
<mhall119> doing pretty good, how's the family?
<DammitJim> Family is crazy!
<ahoneybun> I kep trying to get DammitJim to come to a Ubuntu Hour
<DammitJim> oh ahoneybun when?
<DammitJim> you would have to give me tickets for 8 people LOL
<DammitJim> you guys are so great at these things
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> maybe it was someone else not sure
<ahoneybun> I'm pushing some people around
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze your working on bash now?
<mhall119> DammitJim: maybe we can do an event in the Orlando area sometime soon
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you said that for the last release party
 * ahoneybun has to mess with you
<mhall119> I know :(
<ahoneybun> if I don't Keith will
<ahoneybun> lol
<mhall119> but...family is crazy!
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> contribute on the ML about this one
 * ahoneybun wants to go to Orlando in Sept for a concert
<DammitJim> mhall119, new school year
<DammitJim> re-visited home schooling once again
<DammitJim> gave up and decided to spend more money in Catholic Schools... *sigh*
<DammitJim> was in a car accident
<DammitJim> uummmm... but my wife loves me, so I think things are good :D
<DammitJim> watch... when I get home she might slap me for something dumb I did LOL
<mhall119> DammitJim: hope you're okay from the accident
<mhall119> we gave serious thought to enrolling the kids back into the state's virtual school this year, but ended up sticking with homeschooling
<mhall119> they're doing a couple of electives with the state school though
<mhall119> Michelle is working part time now, which has made it harder, since I'm having to pickup some of the teaching duty
<DammitJim> I picture you as a great teacher!
<DammitJim> I'm somewhat excited about my son Michael. He started doing quasi programming with scratch
<mhall119> that totally depends on the subject :)
<DammitJim> and also studio.code.org
<mhall119> oh yeah? Quinn loves scratch, has his own project space on the website where he shared his stuff and remixes others
<DammitJim> sweet!
<DammitJim> I'm hoping I don't give him a bad experience (Sometimes I expect too much of him)
<mhall119> Minecraftian4304 is Quinn's scratch username, if Michael has an account he can talk to him on there
<mhall119> how old is he now?
<DammitJim> cool. I don't know his account (even though I'm the one who created it) LOL
<DammitJim> he is 9
 * ahoneybun did not know mhall119 was a teacher
<mhall119> ok, Quinn is 12, so not too far off
<mhall119> ahoneybun: every parent is :)
<DammitJim> I"m sure Quinn is a couple of steps ahead
<mhall119> he's been playing on scratch for a few years, yeah
<ahoneybun> it's true
<mhall119> DammitJim: I'm trying to get him to learn how to do something with his RaspberryPi next
<DammitJim> I mean, Michael did a questionaire and even though he knew a couple of the python variable types, I don't think he get it, yet
<DammitJim> it does take some time, ya know?
<mhall119> heh, Quinn probably can't name any python variable types
 * ahoneybun which he could code worth anything
<DammitJim> he needs to do a science project at school in 2 years, I'm hoping we do a raspberrypi then ;)
<DammitJim> oh, good idea... I should have Caitlyn do something with it
<mhall119> our library is starting a raspberrypi class this week that we're going to, I'll let you know if they have any good projects or resources
<DammitJim> nice!
<DammitJim> I should ask at my library
<DammitJim> thank you for the suggestion and making me think!
<DammitJim> alright, I gotta jet
<DammitJim> it's always great talking to you guys!
<ahoneybun> bye DammitJim
<mhall119> good talking to you again....and he's gone
<ahoneybun> do people turn there computers off?
<mhall119> I suspend my laptop when I'm going to be away from it for more than a few minutes
<ahoneybun> I'm mostly on desktop
<maxolasersquad> FWIW, I keep all my machines off except my server.
<maxolasersquad> I used to keep mine on, but the boot times with an SSD make it not a big deal.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> my laptop is the only one with that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i thought my knee was getting better... i was wrong
<floridagram> <KMyers> MRI yet?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> tomorrow... night
<floridagram> <KMyers> Best to try to stay off of it until then
<ivoriesablaze> am i back on here?
<ivoriesablaze> sweet
<ivoriesablaze> siva_machina make up your freaking mind! lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> no
<siva_machina> I am setting up Weechat again
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> apperantly Weechat has an issue parsing a python script I use to use for notifications...
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> siva_machina
<siva_machina> there we go, I needed pynotify installed
<floridagram> Dustin Dunn was added by: Dustin Dunn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> heyo Dustin
<siva_machina> Hello @Dustin Dunn
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I think he has yet to set up an @ handle...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-16
<ahoneybun> yea same
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> Heyooooo back.
<floridagram> <itnet7> 😊
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> Sorry, joined and then got in the car. lol
<ahoneybun> hey
<siva_machina> hello
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> haiii
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> The bot = talking ppl?!
<siva_machina> The bot is  a bridge between the telegram group and the irc channel
<siva_machina> or Skynet
<ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> omg thats awesome
<siva_machina> The Skynet statement might also be true...since the irc is being archived by Ubuntu
<abrer> dohoohohodohdohoho
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> siva_machina: it's been that way since 2006
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> I had noooo idea.
<siva_machina> I noticed.
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> Wellll that's coooool. So is IRC active mid-day? That's the only time I've been on.
<ahoneybun> its world wide
<ahoneybun> depends on the region
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Dustin is that working?
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> Sorry, is what working?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This is pretty accurate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTCAbmjyEvE
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> in the setting of Telegram you can set a nickname
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Username is what it calls it
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> Somebody is already using mine =\
<siva_machina> could change out Dunn for Done
<siva_machina> >.>
<floridagram> <Dustin Dunn> haha
<ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Extra R's to the rescue.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> brbbbs
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr nice
<floridagram> <itnet7> @Abrerr 😊
<abrer> testttie
<floridagram> <Abrerr> :D
<siva_machina> abrer, testie ...
 * siva_machina laughs like butthead
<floridagram> <Abrerr> dooood, yuss
<floridagram> <Abrerr> tint2 themes that don't suck, go.
<abrer> no emoticons thru irc, yea.. that'd be too hardcore.
<ahoneybun> I see itnet7 one
<abrer> I see 😊
<abrer> oh wow, it emot'd on telegram
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😝
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> is xda leading the release for Android 7.0 tomorrow?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/xdadevelopers/status/765359091933904896
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Something is technically wrong :\
<abrer> got another link ahoneybun?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It says they are heading to the release tomorrow
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://twitter.com/xdadevelopers
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> First tweet after the pinned one at the top
<abrer> Now I see it, my chromium is being derp
<abrer> Bring on the N, my 5x is starting to annoy me.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers are they talking about you: http://theknow.roosterteeth.com/episode/the-know-game-news-season-1-fallout-new-orleans
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Heh, didn't know the know was part of rooster teeth
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yup
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Heck Meg Turney uded to be on there but left because....cosplay
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Are you seriously going to complain about her modeling?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Free shirt for T-Mobile Tuesday
<floridagram> <KMyers> Google Duo is out
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yup, grab them while you can
<floridagram> <RazPi> \o/
<floridagram> <RazPi> Milestone met, feels good to relax a little XD
<floridagram> <RazPi> ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)
<floridagram> <KMyers> Bout time @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> hehe
<floridagram> <RazPi> How've you been
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://vine.co/v/5bgHpg3v9Xx
<floridagram> <KMyers> I spent the day yesterday replacing the AC int he front room and in my bedroom
<floridagram> <RazPi> oh nooo is it better now?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Did you build a mini ac for yourself in the meantime
<floridagram> <RazPi> You can borrow mine if you need to
<floridagram> <RazPi> Its just styrofoam and computer parts but xD
<floridagram> <KMyers> No need, replaced
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is the beauty of wall units
<floridagram> <RazPi> Nice!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Duo was released today http://goo.gl/getduo
<floridagram> <KMyers> Look up about 20 lines
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> no.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - I should not have to say this but I am going to. Pants are NOT optional if on Duo
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So what is he difference between this and hangouts?\
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - It is not designed to replace hangouts - this is strictly a 1:1 video call solution
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So a stripped down hangouts?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Essentially - no text chat, only face to face video calls that are one on one
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is really Google responding to Apple Facetime to be honest
<floridagram> <KMyers> The other thing about Duo - unlike other Google Services, this does not need a Google Account. Just a phone number
<floridagram> <KMyers> On an unrelated note, I have begun dogfooding my new project to make sure everything works. Will share more soon
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> A 2-minute period last night involved a Nexus5x, water, a GS7 and a broken light bulb while on a tech support call with Google.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Let's just say it was wild.
<floridagram> <KMyers> You tried to insert both at the same time?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> and it seems Unity doesn't want start up with my account...but it works fine on the guest session.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No, I was multitasking on a tech support call for a broken nexus5.  Water spilled on both devices.  I started cleaning them and a light bulb rolled off the table and shattered in the middle.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I like my answer better
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It was a huge cluster f
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's a lot
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is so much stuff that it will take you a whole 12 seconds to review
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm thinking it's time to hire a staff.
 * ahoneybun could use money
<ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> * AdamOutler thinks the Internet needs an official currency.. … Like Cool Points or Meme Count
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Isn't that kinda what bitcoin is?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Nope.  DogeCoin is closer
<floridagram> <KMyers> CasualBucks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I thought DogeCoin was a joke
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's publicly traded.  Worth millions
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn PEP errors
<floridagram> <RazPi> So I have a dilemma
<floridagram> <KMyers> Whats up?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I get to choose the web stack for the next project which is a web app
<floridagram> <RazPi> I was so excited because I was going to make it Common Lisp for the control panel
<floridagram> <RazPi> I talked with a friend of mine who's an industry veteran and they warned me that if anybody has to open that server up, they'll look at it, go wtf is this, and say it needs to be rewritten, which is apparently not good for a programmer's reputation in the industry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze for your bash learning: https://github.com/ahoneybun/fresh-install-script
<floridagram> <RazPi> So now I'm looking at python again, with flask and flask-admin but.. it just seems really really boring.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - Why not go with something a bit more mainstream. A lot of folks are running to node (I am not personally a fan)
<floridagram> <RazPi> Nah, not a big javascript fan, and don't have too much personal interest in becoming intimate with the language
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I frickin' hate node
<floridagram> <RazPi> So far I've written in C, C++, C#, Java, and Python. I wanted Lisp to be my next language for the learning opportunities
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ruby seems better
<floridagram> <RazPi> haha, yeah and I've heard comments like Adam's quite often about node
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com works on it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> But i'm never updating it.. never.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's way too hard to fix
<floridagram> <RazPi> hehe, that's neat
<floridagram> <KMyers> WebASM
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DYbWMtH301k/VD5CDjv9dQI/AAAAAAAAE1U/xXBMtug3cfY/w506-h662/webdev-assembly.png
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you make a paste, then refresh the page and share it, it will actually generate a screenshot
<floridagram> <RazPi> oh neat
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Lets see  https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/0WRl  Does it work here?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/images/0WRl.png
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/cNn9
<floridagram> <RazPi> oh nice x3
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/images/cNn9.png
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's not generating the thumbnail
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> in here.  Maybe I need to do some adjustment to the meta?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The sparkle effects are javascript.  It makes for more effective "Angry Typing".
<floridagram> <RazPi> hehehe
<floridagram> <RazPi> But yeah, my two options are suddenly have a reason to learn a bunch of stuff and possibly fuck it up, but I've been promised the site will be thrown away in 6 months anyhow-- OR, the safe route which sounds boring as heck, and write it in python/flask/sql-alchemy
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and now I fixed the PEP8 errors
<floridagram> <RazPi> I just spent 2-ish weeks writing C++ in visual studio, I need a change of pace ;~;
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm sorry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> darn Python
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's so hard when the person who made your installer left the project
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and a feature breaks
<floridagram> <RazPi> I hate it when other people are right.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I have two friends who made very very good points, looks like I'm going python/flask
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm fine with my Logitech
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - It is $120 on Amazon but that it still insane
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> MDDSD099
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Takes off 20 bucks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> On Amazon
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> For the nuc I have left 16gb is fine for Mycroft
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I used the desktop image though so the server would have been a better idea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Why did you do that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happy 23 Debian
<floridagram> <AbMind> Hah. Thanks 😀
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> your nickname is Debian @AbMind ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> im practicing my python and i ran into one of those "my code works and I don't know why)
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> "
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> holy crap, you can use a function as an argument for another function?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i think that just blew my mind
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh yea?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> This apparently works
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lloyd = { …     "name": "Lloyd", …     "homework": [90.0, 97.0, 75.0, 92.0], …     "quizzes": [88.0, 40.0, 94.0], …     "tests": [75.0, 90.0] … } … alice = { …     "name": "Alice", …     "homework": [100.0, 92.0, 98.0, 100.0], …     "quizzes": [82.0, 83.0, 91.0], …     "tests": [89.0, 97.0] … } … tyler = { …     "name": "Tyler", …     "homework": [0.0, 87.0, 75.0, 22.0], …     "q
<floridagram> … } … students = [lloyd, alice, tyler] … # Add your function below! … def average(numbers): …     total = sum(numbers) …     total = float(total) …     return total/len(numbers) … def get_average(student): …     homework = average(student["homework"]) …     quizzes = average(student["quizzes"]) …     tests = average(student["tests"]) …     return homework*0.1 + quizzes*0.3 + tests*0.6 … def get_letter_gra
<floridagram> …     elif score >= 80: …         return "B" …     elif score >= 70: …         return "C" …     elif score >= 60: …         return "D" …     else: …         return "F" … def get_class_average(students): …     results = [] …     for student in students: …         results.append(get_average(student)) …     return average(results)     … print get_class_average(students) … print get_letter_grade(get_class
<ahoneybun> yea that does not work well in IRC
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> O.o
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> pastebin
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> use it
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> please
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That is pretty typical.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> at least @AdamOutler gave me credit for the drive
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep.  Picked one up
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lloyd = { …     "name": "Lloyd", …     "homework": [90.0, 97.0, 75.0, 92.0], …     "quizzes": [88.0, 40.0, 94.0], …     "tests": [75.0, 90.0] … } … alice = { …     "name": "Alice", …     "homework": [100.0, 92.0, 98.0, 100.0], …     "quizzes": [82.0, 83.0, 91.0], …     "tests": [89.0, 97.0] … } … tyler = { …     "name": "Tyler", …     "homework": [0.0, 87.0, 75.0, 22.0], …     "q
<floridagram> … } … students = [lloyd, alice, tyler] … # Add your function below! … def average(numbers): …     total = sum(numbers) …     total = float(total) …     return total/len(numbers) … def get_average(student): …     homework = average(student["homework"]) …     quizzes = average(student["quizzes"]) …     tests = average(student["tests"]) …     return homework*0.1 + quizzes*0.3 + tests*0.6 … def get_letter_gra
<floridagram> …     elif score >= 80: …         return "B" …     elif score >= 70: …         return "C" …     elif score >= 60: …         return "D" …     else: …         return "F" … def get_class_average(students): …     results = [] …     for student in students: …         results.append(get_average(student)) …     return average(results)     … print get_class_average(students) … print get_letter_grade(get_class
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> was that any better?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Is this groovy or JavaScript?
<ivoriesablaze> python
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh.  There's no standards in Python.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> python is essentially a free for all?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There are some standards... But it's a scripting/hacking language.
<ahoneybun> laughs that the Ubuntu installer is in python
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so... BASH ++
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You can float(sum(numbers))
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> hmm...
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JpfkGAuhV8
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Actually the forever lock has been defeated with an impression attack
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Did you know that Python only has one command... "import" - it's pretty much a free for all after that point
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So that's why my "function argument" worked
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It would not shock me if you were able to make a function called function
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or one called def
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/106540262932566550968/posts/fnfs2W9A9Mz?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Happy Birthday @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> Thanks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was not sure
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, So I guess @ahoneybun was right
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wait, I haven't for tomorrow... When is it @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> Tomorrow
<floridagram> <govatent> But I don't celebrate my birthday anyways.
<floridagram> <govatent> Just another day
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-17
<floridagram> <itnet7> Testing
<floridagram> <Abrerr> accacacac
<floridagram> <Abrerr> accacacac-a a a
<floridagram> <itnet7> telegam-cli is pretty awesome
<floridagram> <Abrerr> all of the things
<abrer> catsss!
<abrer> ok, all is good.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 cli? I know the Hangups snap has Hangouts in cli
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Discovered hangups a few weeks ago, lurvv it.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @itnet7 showed me the ropes of telegram-cli
<ahoneybun> hangups is on Ubuntu Touch
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Talking about the urwid hangouts app? I'm on Arch here, just compiled from AUR
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> it's a google hangouts client for Ubuntu
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/16/telltales-mr-robot-game-is-disguised-as-the-official-e-corp-messenger-app/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh yeh!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> https://github.com/tdryer/hangups
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Oh I see... Googled it, it uses Dryer's hangups (cli python) wrapped up in QML for touch.
<ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Das cooooool. Need some ubuntu touch images for OPX.
<ahoneybun> someone is working on them
<ahoneybun> https://devices.ubports.com/#/onyx
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Nice :D
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I think Nexus 5 has images, but the screen on my is wrecked.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I still need to get my hands on a N5
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Running 5x now, but prefer the 5. Felt better. 5x is larger, i like the smaller phones.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Running the N6P right now
<abrer> I r sorta jealous
<floridagram> <KMyers> I skipped the Nexus 5 and went to the Sony Z Ultra Google Play Edition as I needed a bigger screen
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Just got back from MRI
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Is it going to be a boy or girl?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> It's neither now because the radiation killed it
<floridagram> <KMyers> When will you have the results?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Apparently 24 to 48 hours, but I have a disc of the images
<floridagram> * ahoneybun needs an upgrade
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the Humble Indie Bundle 17 has all Linux games
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze around?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the heck
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have two orders of Humble Origin Bundle
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anyone want Dead Space, Dead Space 3, Mirror's Edge on Origin?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so Windows of course
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> The heck... Apperantly Ubuntu is useing /usr/share/sbin instead of /usr/share/bin
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> made a symlink of it in the same folder and called the symlink bin.... So I was able to "fix it"
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - http://www.pcworld.com/article/3108440/internet-of-things/intel-challenges-raspberry-pi-3-with-tricked-out-joule-board.html . A single board Intel computer that supports RealSense cameras
<floridagram> <KMyers> A bit pricy
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yeah a bit but realsense support means it does usb 3 :o
<floridagram> <RazPi> If it was 150 itd be a nobrainer
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, Agreed but the boards have 3 or 4 GB of LPDDR4
<floridagram> <KMyers> Still expensive but not a bad board to use for embedded things
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yesh
<floridagram> <RazPi> And oh geez what didb joel need an mri for
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, You have really been under a rock for the past few weeks
<floridagram> <RazPi> Yeah..
<floridagram> <RazPi> I hope it wasnt something serious
<floridagram> <KMyers> He hurt his leg about 10 days ago while at work
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh geez
<floridagram> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze you can also make a function return a function and have it keep internal variable state at time of return
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi so, basically, if it's tangible, you can use it like a variable
<floridagram> <RazPi> Well maybe a better way to think about it is a function is a block of memory that can be addressed and that address can be passed around as a variable
<floridagram> <RazPi> Or as the lispers like to say: code is data is code
<floridagram> <RazPi> In python and many other languages a function is actually an object and you can treat it like one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, ok, that makes sense, would that work in c++?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - how is the leg today?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @RazPi, So some languages make some functions an object? there is an objectification joke in there somewhere.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Raz, in most OO languages, you can't pass around a function.  The function gets called and it is determined as a type and value.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> However, you can use Reflection Library in Java6 and java8 has Lambda expressions where you pass functions.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's best to just think "I need this type of variable and I know that function provides it".
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There are accelerators though. In a lot of languages everything has a toString() type of method that's automatically called when a string is required.  So that is an exception.
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/joy-of-coding-book-bundle?mcID=102:57b354a0486e54be7626405f:ot:56de80a6733462ca8968eb5c:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_08_17_Joy_Of_Coding_Books&linkID=57b4a6381b04d48e7b8b456a&utm_content=cta_button
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you got lazy with those tweets, copying from Ubuntu twitter account?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, all I know is that I expected a syntax or undefined error and it went through
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-18
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, @KMyers still hurting, and the person sending the MRI report messed up royally
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> they sent someone else's MRI instead of mine
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> MAJOR hippa violation
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That is a problem, hopefully they did not give yours to another person
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/dell
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> dell is putting out code from Ubuntu project laptop thing lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: who do you think posted those @ubuntu tweets? :)
<ahoneybun> I know lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: Aug-Sept is such a bad time for the Global Jam
<mhall119> ideally it would have been late july or early august, but we were late in planning
<floridagram> <Abrerr> N beta was worth it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've been using N beta since v1.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> As a daily driver?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hardcore. Any fun hangs?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> All the time.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not on the latest. But it seems slower.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> While Pokemon go stutters, it doesn't hang like on my GS7.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Someone Rickrolled the Bitcoin Auction for NSA Exploits | Motherboard … http://motherboard.vice.com/read/someone-rickrolled-the-bitcoin-auction-for-nsa-exploits
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I have also been using the N Beta as a daily driver on my 6P without issue.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @AdamOutler, Hm good point, I never did think about passing a function around in Java.
<floridagram> <RazPi> But I think in those cases you're passing around objects or returning objects, as the OOP analogue?
<floridagram> <RazPi> *analogy
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler, @KMyers, This has your fingerprints on it...
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It does indeed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @JohnLegere: Hope you’re around in 30 mins… because I’m going to announce #Uncarrier12 https://t.co/UWhpGIkzNI
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh snap
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet!!!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @RazPi, In Reflection you're passing a reference to the Class or Method.  In Lambda expressions you pass code.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Oh huh, consider me school'ed. Admittedly my experience with languages like C# and Java are rather limited. Also, I thought lambda expressions were also passed by reference
<floridagram> <RazPi> Like the state is malloced and referenced under the hood
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy Crap... T-Mobile's new plan looks tempting
<floridagram> <mhall119> @Ivoriesablaze you're not actually passing functions as parameters in your example
<floridagram> <mhall119> if you call functionA(functionB(foo)) what it does is call functionB(foo) first, then uses it's return value as the parameter to functionA()
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ok, so basically it's not using the function itself as an argument but the result that is being returned
<floridagram> <mhall119> yup
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ok, cool, it just so happens i can use that syntax, lol
<floridagram> <mhall119> that said, you actually *can* pass a function as a parameter in python
<floridagram> <mhall119> def functionA(call_func, param): …     return call_func(param) … def functionB(param):
<floridagram> <mhall119> bah, messed it up, hang on
<floridagram> <mhall119> def functionA(call_func, param): …     return call_func(param) … def functionB(param): …     print param; … functionA(functionB, "foo")
<floridagram> <mhall119> that will print "foo"
<floridagram> <mhall119> you see this often when sorting, where you can pass a custom comparator function to the sort function
<floridagram> <mhall119> python gets more and more fun the deeper down the rabbit hole you go :)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hey we are paying well for someone who wants a joba as a Sr Embedded Systems Security Engineer.   https://tracfone-wireless.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1353&source=ONLINE&JobOwner=992275&company_id=16179&version=1&byBusinessUnit=NULL&bycountry=0&bystate=0&byRegion=&bylocation=&keywords=&byCat=&proximityCountry=&postalCode=&radiusDistance=&isKilometers=&tosearch=yes&city=
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Most qualifications must be met.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This is a security job and we need applications.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ask me again in a couple of years when I have my infosec degree, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can hax Winblows XP
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Anker PowerCore Edge Ultra-High Capacity Portable Charger, Slim Design External Battery Power Bank with Premium Travel Pouch, 20000mAh, 2 USB Ports for Apple iPhone, Samsung Galaxy and More … https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ABGVX58?&_encoding=UTF8&tag=nl_fstr_op_0818-20
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So freaking tempted
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not super impressed by that one to be honest
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> No? Because it's not fast charging? Or no USB c?
<ahoneybun> powershell is opensource and on linux now
<ahoneybun> https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/powershell-is-open-sourced-and-is-available-on-linux/
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Qualcomm-Certified-RAVPower-20100mAh-Portable/dp/B019IFIJW8/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1471542877&sr=8-6&keywords=type+c+battery+pack&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=3e19b4c286e5fb853bd174091e4db85b
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, the IT guy at my job was telling me about this. When I use my laptop that has linux on it, I'll check it out,lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The other one is also $30 cheaper
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is the one I have, It has Quick Charge and it can take a charge over MicroUSB (with QuickCharge) or over USB Type C with USB PD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers their new One plan looks bad
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have to agree after pinging T-Mobile for some questions. Tethering would be off the table. Not switching
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> our plan is the best
<floridagram> <KMyers> In some ways but the unlimited tablet plan is not a bad thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <KMyers> Dont worry, not worth switching for that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea I like the 14gb of tether
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> super helpful
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that Honor 8 Blue looks awesome
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> love the color
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Don't waste money on Qualcomm quick charge
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> USB power delivery is where things are going
<floridagram> <KMyers> On a phone with USB 2.0 like the Nexus 6, I disagree however I will agree when you have devices with Type C
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hey, Qualcomm quick charge is good until last year
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Even ZTE is putting out the USB C devices
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, it is great hfor new phones
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> well you shouldn't lay down that kind of money for legacy infrastructure
<floridagram> <KMyers> In the case of that power bank, it is current with the latest MicroUSB and ready for Type c things
<floridagram> <KMyers> On an unrealted note, I just watched last night's Mr Robot and my brain is officially broken
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/53/26/cc/5326cca45a4387c733acb6bf40481233.jpg
<floridagram> <KMyers> Want
<maxolasersquad> @honeybun: ++ Just installed it on my work machine.
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "honeybun:" is not a valid command.
<ahoneybun> just ahoneybun will work
<maxolasersquad> Typing is hard. :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers https://goo.gl/photos/7fbJ9pzGnzgMvNQt7
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> best picture ever
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ... I hate you... I'm in such a sushi mood, but I'm stuck at home again this weekend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> opps
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, I'm being referred to an ortho
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that bad?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - Lets see how you feel on saturday. I dont mind making a small road trip but dont want to do anything that can cause it to get worse
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-19
<floridagram> <govatent> Can I ping someone in the irc from here?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Ping?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if you type their irc name
<floridagram> <govatent> Cool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> at least mine comes though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> try ahoneybun @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm not on irc now but I'll try it when I'm on my pc
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just type it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> let me see
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm on both
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent can you try it with my irc nick?
<floridagram> <govatent> So just say ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yep it turned red
<floridagram> <govatent> Sweet
<ahoneybun> irc still picks up the nick
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Welcome to the Ubuntu Fl LoCo Telegram group. Telegram <-> IRC Bot active
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Irc , telegram bots are on point! :)
<ahoneybun> it's pretty cool
<ahoneybun> also on github: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Telegram for mobile, irc on the pooter :)
<ahoneybun> that's the plan
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well idea ;)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> PowerShell is open sourced and is available on Linux | Blog | Microsoft Azure … https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/powershell-is-open-sourced-and-is-available-on-linux/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have a feeling Microsoft will switch to Linux with a Wine layer.
<floridagram> <govatent> @AdamOutler I'd love to see them contribute to the wine project. Then I'd be amazed
<floridagram> <govatent> They might as well at this point
<floridagram> <govatent> Given how much else they are releasing to the Linux world lately
<floridagram> <govatent> Btw, what does everyone think of the new tmobile ubcarrier 12 news?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, They are a step down to most current plans - tethering is limited to 2G speeds and all videos are limited to 360p unless you pay extra
<floridagram> <KMyers> The only good thing about them is the new tablet plan
<floridagram> <govatent> I rarely tethering. Not sure about you guys
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I only tether when I do not have wifi and need internet ony computer
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It helps when traveling
<floridagram> <KMyers> I also tend to connect my Pixel C to it while away from home
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Which would work with my statement
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But if I  am in a situation where I bave little to no internet. I would try to do stuff locally until I have imternet or absolutly need to tether
<thinkjson> So it does still exist :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> What does?
<thinkjson> What's the decorum on job postings?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> decorum?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thinkjson what do you think you found?
<thinkjson> 1. is posting jobs taboo? 2. I used to be an active FL LoCo member a LOOONG time ago
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think it is taboo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Also welcome back
<thinkjson> We have a really awesome system engineering job open: https://www.highwinds.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=250128
<thinkjson> and thanks ;)
<thinkjson> it's not Ubuntu, but it's still Linux, and it's a great company with great benefits
<thinkjson> not the least of which being quarterly movies, where we rent out a theatre for the whole company, and go watch a movie at 3pm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lots of stuff I don't know
<maxolasersquad> Anyone planning on seeing the new Final Fantasy movie in Orlando this weekend?
<floridagram> <KMyers> That would be a long drive for me
<maxolasersquad> I'm driving in from Tallahassee. I'll be in some time after 6, and the show starts at 9:15pm. I would love to chill with some peeps in the meantime.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Statement retracted, you also have a long drive
<maxolasersquad> I'm sort of a weeb for the series. And if you live in Tallahassee, you have to be willing to make some long drives to do cool stuff.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Normally I am also in the same boat (Miami) but I have made countless long drives with several folks here to go to various events including FOSSetCON and the SouthEast Linux Fest
<floridagram> <KMyers> This weekend is just not the best for me as I have family in town
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You pulled that one on us last week. It's not going to work this week.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Can you guess the chip?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I would go for the heck of it but busy on Saturday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That msata chip?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - I have about 8 large 3 ring binders that I need to get rid of. Do you know if your school can use them?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not sure since that is outside my department
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know @AdamOutler  and @AbMind have kids
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I'm thinking of doing a project but I think it out of my depth
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> someone in @mhall119 question on G+ brought up a point about USB drive formating and partitioning
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Windows has a built in tool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we have fdisk and gdisk and so on
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know gparted and such are there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but not very new user friendly
<floridagram> <govatent> maxolasersquad hey
<floridagram> <govatent> I feel gparted is very friendly
<floridagram> <govatent> @AdamOutler the chip is an ssd?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> As a person who knows what they are doing @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> Idk. I think the cli tools take way more knowledge to work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was thinking of using them to display info into a nice GUI
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> at some point
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Alan, yes
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Aaron, that's a great project.  Many successful projects are front ends for CLI tools.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I want to write it in python
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it would be best to have it module so the GUI can be Qt or GTK
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> when making a function how to I stop it from showing the command that I have it set to show?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> even without calling it, it runs
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, Wouldn't someone have to habe an idea of what they are doing, in order to partition something?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what if someone gave their parents a laptop or something with a Linux system so they don;t have to buy a windows license?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm python seems to be logging my old file
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> That someone would help them installing it. Wether it's by guiding them or doing it themselves....or there parents already having enough know how to do it themselves
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> how can we have new users if we don't have good tools
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I didn't know gparted was that hard.
<maxolasersquad> @govatent, yo dude.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you don't see it from a new user POV
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "govatent," is not a valid command.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just put a space maxolasersquad
<maxolasersquad> @ahoneybun IME all partitioning tools require some technical knowledge and gparted and gnome-disks are about as easy of tools for the task as any.
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "ahoneybun" is not a valid command.
<maxolasersquad> Why does everyone look like they are "floridagram" instead themself?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's the Telegram <-> IRC bot
<maxolasersquad> This https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> maxolasersquad, it's so we can see what people say in IRC or Telegram on the go
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> or for those who prefer one form of commumication over the other.
<floridagram> <RazPi> cabin fever
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and Blackberry is going after Blu
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> for patents
<floridagram> <KMyers> Whats up @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers just got some free time today
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy #@# Its a mericle
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I know right x.x
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've been working pretty hard past few weeks
<floridagram> <KMyers> We should do something this weekend. I do have family over but they should be fine for a bit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sure!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have a few lawns tomorrow
<floridagram> <RazPi> Weekend as in tomorrow? Sunday? o.o
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze up for it? He's usually my travel buddy.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Because I need adult supervision, clearly.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, He will let me know tomorrow depending how his leg is.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh ok, so you were planning on Sunday then?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, After what happened the last time... I cannot argue that
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am not sure, up for anything really
<floridagram> <KMyers> Have not done anything in a while
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I promise I can keep sushi down this time
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am sure you learned your lesson after last time
<floridagram> <RazPi> Well its more like I haven't met any more amazing women who can program in obscure languages, ride motorcycles, administrate a BSD box.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn, I was looking for one
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Saturday night I'm going to Pembroke Pines City Center and Chic Filet.  If anyone would like to join me they may.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Is Chic Fillet like an upscale Chik-Fil-A
<mhall119> sounds like it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Chik fil a and Pokemon go.
<floridagram> <KMyers> 🙊
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 🙈
<floridagram> <KMyers> 🤑
<floridagram> <RazPi> 🐵
<floridagram> <KMyers> 💩
<floridagram> <KMyers> We need to plan a big event in Central Florida @mhall119
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sorry.  I got in the habit of playing with Google Now Voice..  "navigate to sheik flahh" and forgot how to actually spell it.
<floridagram> <RazPi> all hail the poo emoji
<floridagram> <mhall119> @KMyers yeah, Orlando seems to be the most central place
<floridagram> <KMyers> I was thinking along the same. Maybe a Ubuntu 16.10 release party in place of FOSSetCON
<floridagram> <mhall119> yeah, sad that there won't be a fossetcon this year
<floridagram> <RazPi> Faucet con
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is the best plumber convention in the country
<floridagram> <RazPi> Its actually a web developer conference
<floridagram> <RazPi> Because web dev is digital plumbing for the series of tubes.
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've plumbed a few tubes in my day.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Well that came out wrong.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> ;)
<floridagram> <RazPi> I used python.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Ok this honestly isn't getting better.
<floridagram> <KMyers> We will need to start planning something. October is right around the corner
<floridagram> <RazPi> I need to be home on October 14th
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Let's throw some ideas around
<floridagram> * RazPi throws spaghetti at wall
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Trying this place
<floridagram> * ahoneybun makes @RazPi clean the wall
<floridagram> <RazPi> The snozzberries taste like snozzberries
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/3pwvB4_Te8A
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Also a pokestop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @KMyers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They have space for meeting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> A pretty good size room
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> also, i didn't have a good day at all at work, so im in a really depressed mood
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> sorry to hear @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm they removed Tab groups in Firefox
<ivoriesablaze> ok, am i back on here?
<ivoriesablaze> sweet
<ahoneybun> you are
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, yeah they did. There is an extention for that now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that was the best feature I think
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> agreed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers know anything about gtk gio ?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But at least it is not 100% gone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> true
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> given Mozilla does not break the extention
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I think there is a probability of that happening. If it does happen I hope not for long
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> They also have gotten rid of the Firefox Hello
<floridagram> <RazPi> Considering heading back to NC for a little bit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-20
<abrer> I knew I was missing something in my life. grep --color=auto
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, When?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4NK_gQXpO4 Mcaffee School of Badass
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GTz9e6bwk0
<floridagram> <govatent> Thus crossing of platforms is scary
<floridagram> <govatent> I don't trust Microsoft
<floridagram> <govatent> Btw did you guys see news floating around that Maria dB is going away from open-source model
<floridagram> <govatent> This not thus on first message
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, it is not MariaDB, just he clustering portion which is a huge blow to the open source community
<floridagram> <KMyers> They cant take the core of MariaDB under as it was covered by the GPL and Apache License when it was forked from MySQL
<floridagram> <KMyers> But the threat of Oricle pulling the same stunt is why people flocked to MariaDB
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> of course @KMyers bought that mr.robot gam
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @game
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we need to pick a date for it first, that decides the location
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @ahoneybun, Wut kinda game is it? Board game, card game, computer game, video game?
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers Maybe next week
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler that's apparently the school for me
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Btw, @KMyers maybe if you all come up early evening, dinner and movie?
<floridagram> <RazPi> They're coming up here?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> No idea, but I can't make the trip down
<floridagram> <RazPi> No train?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> No, I'm trying to relax as much as possible right now with my knee
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm staying awake today, will be braindead until I sleep tonight
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am up for a trip up there. But what to do?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well Joel gave 2 ideas
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yes, I actually have ideas sometimes
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> anybody have issues with circ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> nevermind
<ivoriesablaze> i got it, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun for today
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Go to today?
<floridagram> <RazPi> So I started looking for "cheapest place in the world to live"
<floridagram> <RazPi> Thailand rang in at ~150usd/mo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's great if you take a good amount of USD over there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Their economy is a lot different
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers my cousin wants a LAN party before his wedding over a normal one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Where does he live?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Dania
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm going to talk to him about it if I csn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *can
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nvm about him
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze did you want to see a movie or something?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - If so, lets shoot for Sunday, hopefully the malls wont be so busy
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> there's a theater right near me
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> but on the other hand... walking through parking lot
<floridagram> <KMyers> We can drop you off in front
<floridagram> <KMyers> Whats playing?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Depends
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Suicide Squad is out
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> True
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i've been wanting to see suicide squad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> same a little
<floridagram> <KMyers> How about tomorrow (mid day)ish. I still have not seen it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> if you're willing to drive up here during the day, sure
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> same here
<floridagram> <KMyers> I don't see any issue with that. @RazPi - you in?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I freed my schedule for sunday afternoon yes
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh darn I already saw suicide squad, maybe I can watch life of pets
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK then. Let's shoot for sometine around noon. I can pick you up on the way ip
<floridagram> <RazPi> Or join you afterwards
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oki
<floridagram> <RazPi> Im about to pass out soon, another hour or so
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Anyone having WiFi issues in 16.04?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nope
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm at times pages don't load right
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but restarting NetworkManager fixes it for some time
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Aaron Honeycut, I've found a lot of times ifdown and ifup fix it...  ifdown eth0, ifup eth0.   Same with wlan0(for wifi).
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it works from time to time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just some times it fails to load pages
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> or pings
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have a cron job on my server to ifdown eth0; sleep 5; ifup eth0
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've never messes with cron before
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> would be a good learning exp
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 14.04 had the same problem with accessing DNS after some time.  I think it was something about DHCP renewal
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ok, so cron runs every minute, hour, day, month and day of week.  Think of it like  this  *'s mean every.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've seen someone use it, just never tried tbh
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> so 1 * * * * /script.sh will run every minute
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> * 1 * * * * /script.sh will run every hour
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> * * 1 * * /script.sh will run every day
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you can do * 4 * * *  /path-to/myscript.sh and it will run every 4 hours
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> just crontab -e  and paste that in on a new line.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> M H D W Y ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> if you need the command run as root, su to root first
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> M H D W  [sunday, monday, tuesday.... integer]
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> m H D M [day of week]
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> sorry.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Theres also a crontab.hourly somewhere in Ubuntu
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ah.  /etc/cron.hourly/myScript.sh will execute every hour
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I wonder about making a script to git pull every week for Mycroft
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> every so ofter i ssh into the box and do it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It would work.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just to keep it up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> up to date
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> if you use cron.hourly, use "sudo -u aaron -C "my awesome commands"
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> crontab.hourly should execute as root
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you can also put that command into your ~/.profile and it will execute every time you log in.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> follow it with an "&" to make it run in the background so you don't have to wait for it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile... I don't remember.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> yay!  my Linux+ certs are coming in handy for non-work stuff :D
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers someone posted on G+ that Costco has USB drives 3.0 256GB for 30 bucks
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> And I finally figured out how to use Youtube-dl without downloading the video/audio's id ay the end of the file....
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> SanDisk Cruzer Glide
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-21
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent free tomorrow for a movie?
<floridagram> <govatent> I took a side job tomorrow. Depends on what time
<floridagram> <govatent> What movie?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh right you saw it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Fwd from ahoneybun: Suicide Squad is out
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wait... when did BSD start using WiFi?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I thought Freebsd had if at least sense 10.... or 9
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> or was that just a quip againt bsd?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> well then most likely 10 or 11 by the pic
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not sure I've never used it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> When Simple supports Android Pay I'm moving COS
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> If its still around by then
<maxolasersquad> Anyone want to take a guess at what movie is sold out?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The one we are talking about?
<maxolasersquad> Final Fantasy XV: Kingsglaive
<maxolasersquad> A fact you can only discover by visiting the theater.
<maxolasersquad> But on the plus side I got a lot of Interstate street view imagery for http://openstreetview.org/map/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You went to Orlando and its sold out?
<floridagram> * SivaMachina didn't even know there was a new Final Fantasy movie till tonight
<maxolasersquad> Yep.
<maxolasersquad> @SivaMachina it is only open in 24 theaters. The Run is yesterday to Wednesday.
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "SivaMachina" is not a valid command.
<maxolasersquad> The next closest is in Virginia. No ability to preorder or see if its sold out.
<maxolasersquad> So I took the plunge, from Tallahassee, and did not win on this bet.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> regardless didn't know it was a thing
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure why they didn't make more of a show of it. The point of the movie is to promote the game, and they've put a lot of time into this game.
<maxolasersquad> time and money
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> When Squaresoft merged with Enix....I lodt interest in Final Fantasy
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> lost
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, that was a sad day for the franchise.
<maxolasersquad> And was partly the fault of their first FF movie bombing, from what I understand.
<maxolasersquad> Given the popularity of FFIX, I'm not sure why they abandoned the classic motif.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I think Final Fantasy x-2 eas the last game to be made by Squresofy and the first for Squareenix
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I think with X-2 they tried maling a connection with VII
<maxolasersquad> I actually  haven't played past XIII. I'm working on playing all of them in order. I'm about to finish 2. Just need to get a little more powerful and then I can take on the emporer.
<maxolasersquad> Uh, VIII, not XIII.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers found your next phone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvD9U772diE
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So what's going on today?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just woke up a few minutes ago. @ahoneybun  and @RazPi
<floridagram> <KMyers> And @govatent ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Well so much for noon, lol
<floridagram> <govatent> I've been on a vmware outage call for the last 6 hours
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I said mid day
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram> <govatent> I won't be going anywhere anytime soon
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, true
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I woke up a few mins ago
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK. Start getting ready and I will do the same
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Now?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can you be ready in 45 minutes?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think
<floridagram> <RazPi> Cool standing by
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK. I will let you all know when I am in route
<floridagram> <RazPi> ok
<floridagram> <RazPi> Do you need me to meet you somewhere or are you coming by? o.o
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can grab you on the way up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright about ready
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers ^
<floridagram> <RazPi> I'm so hungry
<floridagram> <RazPi> Whats the plan today :o
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK. Leaving now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> do you need my address again?
<floridagram> <RazPi> Will I need a laptop? o.o
<floridagram> <RazPi> papertech it is
<floridagram> <KMyers> Head out @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes @Ivoriesablaze , I have it somewhere but it would save me some searching
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> 2088 Reston Circle … Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am bringing one @RazPi , I don't use papertech
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Whoas, a meet up?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> In Palm Beach @Abrerr
<floridagram> <RazPi> Anyone here used sql-alchemy before?
<floridagram> <govatent> If anyone ever works with San storage, stay from away from NetApp for your own sanity. 6 hours later
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lemme know when you get to Judd, @KMyers ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi eta 10
<floridagram> <RazPi> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi address?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Or drop a pin
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> keith doesn't remember?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not at the moment
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Here @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> Coming
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze eta 1:45
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> What is the number to push @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> #122
<floridagram> <Abrerr> You get the VMware situation figured out Alan?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent ^
<floridagram> <govatent> Ya. Round two tomorrow. San volume issue
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-14
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I found a useful infographic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://brendangregg.com/Perf/freebsd_observability_tools.png
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hector - I still cannot believe we got Chris and @ahoneybun to eat grasshopper tacos last week
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZx-LJH5J_I
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler http://hackaday.com/2016/01/13/cheap-smartwatch-teardown/ Look like fun?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If you could custom code them you could have tiny wireless "badges" you could stick onto anything X)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> looks like fun
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> those are two different items though.  the first one looks like a Samsung Gear Wear.   That's a quad core processor.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh yeah the first one was just silly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But then I noticed amazon had ridiculously cheap smartwatches
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and my hacking senses tingled
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Here's the teardown https://www.sodnpoo.com/posts.xml/u8plus_smart_watch_quick_teardown_and_uart.xml
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I had to post that.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Haha.. I swear it was me doing backups
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's cool.  Somebody's got to back up the internet.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/xSiE7
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google Calendar?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers If you know any project where someone has taken the GT08 the  U8 or the DZ09 watches and managed to get linux running on them- or anything open source really I'd love to know. These watches are ~10usd, have wifi, screens, bluetooth, I mean dang!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://asteroidos.org/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am not aware of anything
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi do you know the processor?  That's the first place to start.  Get the Chipset and find the ancestry to the kernel.org
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler CPU: MTK6261D, 533 MHz
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://hackaday.com/2016/01/13/cheap-smartwatch-teardown/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/08/14/sony-announces-new-android-auto-head-unit-dvd-player-xav-ax200/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-15
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Looks like it's an arm7 processor.  Not sure if it can run Linux.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It was used in the game boy advanced.  This appears to be close to a microcontroller m
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So the end result of those MTK6261D watches is.. they have bluetooth, an LCD screen, a camera, and a ~533mhz processor for under 10usd but nobody can program them unless you have a Nucleus RTOS and specifics on the rom
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So many goodies in one 10 dollar package
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It hurts a little. Right in tinkerer.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Actually I might've hit gold.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I found some DZ09 posts on the xda forum
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/dz09-gv08-alus-compatible-vxp-apps-rom-t3340476
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Think I found some development steps https://github.com/UstadMobile/ustadmobile-mre
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok last link for the night sorry for the dump! … https://www.amazon.com/Padgene-Bluetooth-Smart-Watch-Camera/dp/B00X9L90RG/ref=pd_sim_107_8?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00X9L90RG&pd_rd_r=YAK7N38D99FTSWPFVRWA&pd_rd_w=xp3Aj&pd_rd_wg=Mi4nP&psc=1&refRID=YAK7N38D99FTSWPFVRWA
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If only i could wipe the entire thing and have access to the screen, peripherals, and that's it.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Night? Dude, it's 6 am
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That Sony keith gave me will be much nicer to hack xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hnngh
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah I need to fix my sleep schedule
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Just slightly
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was hearing a weird noise for weeks.  It was a high pitched noise that sounded like an air tank being released.   Turned out I found out what it was just now.  It was a sprinkler against a bathroom window we never use.  So I was just about to fix it and the power flickered.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> gosh
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The flicker caused the sprinkler to reset and turn off.   I couldnt grab it before it went back down.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's why I'm up.  I'm going back to bed.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 'night!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> FYI - You can get a SonicCD Key on Steam in T-Mobile Tuesdays - @Ivoriesablaze / @ahoneybun / Hector  / @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://allo.google.com/web
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure how useful it is aside from being able to use Google Assistant from the web
<maxolasersquad> It looks like the ability to scan the QR code to use the web interface is being pushed out to the mobile client in a staggered fashion.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You do need the latest version of the client. It should be in the play store
<maxolasersquad> Some reading on teh interwebs suggests you need Allo v16, which began rollout yesterday.
<maxolasersquad> I just newly installed Allo and it wasn't giving me the option.
<maxolasersquad> And now it has the option.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea saw it yesterday
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> works now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Eww Ubuntu is by default turning on 4 desktops on GNOME
<maxolasersquad> What's the problem with that?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> There should be only one by default like upstream
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You make them as you need
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> +1
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=917 I need a screen that'll hook up to this thing!!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Are there SIM card plans that allow you to just buy a set amount of data transfer and rollover, for the next year?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not exactly like that, the closest you will get to that is some prepaid plans like Trac Phone. Not sure if they do it with Data though. It is generally more expensive per GB
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers for what I had in mind, I only need a gig or so perhaps for the whole year
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I suddenly came across SoC with GSM-- .. SENSORS
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Maybe Ting
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You pay for what you use and can limit it all
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> !
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That sounds perfect
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's 8 or so a month to keep the line active
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> darn, that's what I don't want
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I guess there's always the cost of keeping active
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well yea
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was hoping to spend less than 10 for a whole year on a sensor I could put anywhere, like soil moisture
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure there is a market for this need
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.freedompop.com/offer/sim-nationwide-lte-f10?ftm_source=google&ftm_medium=cpc&ftm_campaign=SHOP_SIMVoice-NA_US-ENG_DTM_USSVA_NB&ftm_placement=-&ftm_term=-&ftm_network=search-g&ftm_content=169523730925-1o1&ftm_adgroup=US_SIMVOICE_ATT&ftm_device=dto&ftm_devicemodel=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7-Hzk6ba1QIVhR2BCh1oOwFtEAQYASABEgKvuvD_BwE
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> FreedomPOP?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You get so much calls, texts and data a month for free or something
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure how they make money, maybe selling the device
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Truphone sim - 9c min/text but incoming is free. Credit doesn't expire. Costs $25 for a sim kit with $15 credit to start. Needs an ATT compatible unlocked phone. … https://www.truphone.com/us/consumer/sim/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi you find the oddest things
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think my roommate has that watch but does nothing with it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun Well it started with the 10$ chinese smartwatch, then the programming kit, then I realized what in the world useful could I do with it, but it was so cheap it was a computer with a gsm-sim capability, then I looked up diy smartwatches, then I found the PADI Pine64 IoT stamp for 2USD, then I found some companies were making IoT devices with GSM capability.. and now I'm here.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> so are you trying to program a smartwatch or make a watering system lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - is this just for experimenting? Or will you need multiple!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry ?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Oh just letting ideas brew, in NC I know farmers, and I don't know.. the idea of a 24/7 sensor that doesn't require wifi sounds really really neat to me.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I feel like there's a really useful idea in there somewhere, when you don't have the requirement of a wifi network
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and a 4kb packet at at ime
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *at at ime
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 4kb is a ton of data in some scenarios
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> TMobile actually has an IoT plan that is cheap and designed for that sort of thing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Essentially $20 per year for unlimited data (max 64 kbps)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://iot.t-mobile.com/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> !!!!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just found this but taht sound even better
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://myaccount.truphone.com/en-US/Product/CustomizeProduct
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry, 25 per year
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ... this is a hammer just screaming for a nail
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But for something like a watch... Like in my case, I just use a duplicate SIM card. It is limited to 3G speed but works perfectly fine in a watch
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Those chinese phones are so difficult to program, I only found the SDK on some random russian site
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Obamaphone might work.  Try SafeLink.com they have free phones for poor people :D
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You get calls text and data.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So how is one to access the home button and use headphones?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-16
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> A dongle for your dongle
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.chooseblocks.com/discover/overview\
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/this-one-neat-chrome-trick-just-blew-my-mind/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I thought this was click bait at first
<maxolasersquad> Very useful, but the title, and animated gif, is definitely indicative if click-bait.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> MoviePass.com
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's site is getting hit hard
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know. I was finally able to do it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Did they get the game of thrones leak?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, it is not one of those sites
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey anyone here able to mentor me a little in Qt development?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like, maybe next week or the week after?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Py qt go
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or qt creator
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> PyQt5
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Comes with conversion scripts
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Qt>py
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Edit as needed
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> There is PyQt5
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's what the Kubuntu installer is
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Which language are you looking at?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Let us know how it goes. I will check back in when I wake up. Because I'm curious how anyone else does it as well
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What projects are you folks working on?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr @ahoneybun I have to use C++
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> In that case, YouTube should have lots of videos and documentation should be solid for qt creator
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've never used it in cpp
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wish I could avoid using qt creator
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like, maybe just qml or some header files and a makefile would be nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-17
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oic, can't say there.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You could always use dialog library.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It makes a cmdline ui
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-18
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Please don't tempt me with a road trip to there
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  That's the secure enclave.  The secure enclave is the crypto engine.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The secure enclave is encrypted to prevent it from being Decrypted by hackers and reverse engineers.  This means hackers can find flaws in apples most secure area of the device.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers That offer to print out the watchface for the SmartWatch 3 still good? >_>
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I love that thing btw thank you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It is
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Sweet!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also, found a BSD badge! https://www.adafruit.com/product/656
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need a messenger bag to iron it on to
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You buy a bag for a patch, rather than a patch for something you own? :D
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Priorities.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yanno, a motorcycle jacket could work
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Great idea.  I would need to buy a motorcycle for the jacket, for the patch.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm into function prototyping!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm.. badge prototyping
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> bag implementation may be generic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For realsies though, I'm considering a messenger bag
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For a laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Tough spot @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I think myself and Aaron would be set tho lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> free Echo 2nd gen
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://slickdeals.net/f/10476772-amazon-echo-dot-2nd-generation-free-free-shipping
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Android O http://www.androidauthority.com/android-eclipse-event-794452/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Worked but it's sold out now I think
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's on back order for you?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> This wouldn't be half as bad without all the bugs
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I got a date for order
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Weds
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Onice
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Voice ordered pizzas ftw
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Like calling the pizza place and placed on order?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Totally, with your corded phone!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The good ol days
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Anyone have any suggestions on free/libre hardware for a totally FOSS setup?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Laptop preferably
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Doesn't have to have crazy specs
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Anything that is compatible with either coreboot or Libreboot
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Especially Libreboot
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.thinkpenguin.com
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What you speak of is black magic.  Open-source computer hardware?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-19
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think that is a thing. To a certain extent. That would me no HDMI though
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> or Hard drive for that matter
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Or recent arch processor
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Those guys are nuts
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Overpriced for not very good hardware
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I take it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And they are clinically nuts
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Think penguin is using a rock chip a20 ARM processor.  That is not open hardware.  That's just open-er.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Dual core.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Android O is 8.0 and codrnamed Oreo.  8.0.  Illuminati and half-life 3 confirmed.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> B
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, https://usnews.today/2017/04/01/half-life-3-released/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun Is Qt Creator a must?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For qml
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Trying to set self destruct
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> When's the next meeting btw
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We should schedule one soon but I am open to impromptu meetings anytime
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, That's actually one I took of Mandy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> She reminds me of the laughing dog!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, She was actually asleep when I tried to take the photo. I got one shot and she woke up. She was dreaming in that position. It needs to be memeafied
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi, Nope
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> There is qmlscene to preview it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm finally working on some UI stuff at work, and I'm assigned Qt
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm about to head to bed soon but.. I'm thinking doing a meetup in the early evening to do some coding at coffeehaus?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> if my alarm catches me @@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe do a distro install on my thinkpad too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *the X220
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google knows me way too well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ahaha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Let me know if you do. I have something for you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :o!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The Pi Zero W
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> omg!!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> damn, i missed the free echo
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i mean dot
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, @KMyers what's the process of being able to use the actual Gentoo part of the chromebook?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Enable developer mode and just ype shell
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, but there's no way to install anything
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes. It is a bit more complicated. Once you reboot, you will need to choose the option to enable debugging. This will set the root password
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> how do i enable debugging? i already have it in developer mode?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> From there, access a TTY (Alt+CTRL+F1 )
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, please don't tell me i have to powerwash it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You need to factory reset if you did not do it when you enabeled dev mode
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> GAH!!!!!!!!!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> When you are in the TTY, log in with root and the password you set. From there you can install any package
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can then launch it in ChromeOS via the Chrome Shell
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm gonna have to back up a lot
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What are you wanting to accomplish though?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i just want to connect my wacom tablet...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can already do that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> mine doesn't recognize it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> BuzzFeed's "Top 3 things to do at the End of a Video" … http://news.adamoutler.com/FriSep16083915EDT2016/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-20
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I'm getting ready to head down, want me to let you know when I head out?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Coffehaus should be open until 1 today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One sec
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Give me 20 minutes to pick up something
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No rush I haven't head out yet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers heading out now, sorry a little late, going to pick up a coffee from mcdonalds for the drive down!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No rush either way!
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> We must order The Judd
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Here be in in a few minutes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Haha yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We are here
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/19/amazon-cancels-free-echo-dot-orders/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yep got the email
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> That kind of sucks, but on the other hand, did we really think that was going to happen?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> some people were posting that theirs shipped already
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow, sucks for Amazon, then
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/17/08/19/238212/jonathan-coultons-new-dystopian-album-becomes-a-graphic-novel
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.postmarketos.org/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea the units are just booting right now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-13
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Google’s Public DNS turns ‘8.8.8.8 years old,’ teases ‘exciting’ future announcements | 9to5Google … https://9to5google.com/2018/08/13/google-public-dns-8-8-8-8-years-future-announcements/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-14
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I use Opendns
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-15
<floridagram-bot4> lasthuntter was added by: Majid Baseri
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-16
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I have a strange request.. I need to load an h264 video extremely slowly
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, How slow
<maxolasersquad> RazPi from a remote location? Chrome has a throttling feature.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers Like, 1mbps slow
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I have to load it to a program I'm developing so chrome is a no-go
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Over a network or locally?
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Over a network
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, I can setup a VM on one of my servers and limit the traffic to 1 MBPS
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> :o
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I'll ping you in a few hours if it turns out I need that thank you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-17
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> If anyone wants Avocados, let me know. I may be picking some this weekend. My tree has a pretty good amount of them
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> I would like some!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Ok
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> There should be between 80 and 120 of them.
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> That should last at least till Sunday afternoon.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I like Avocados but thats insane
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> I'm joking of course.  But it's a staple of a low carb and vegan diet.  I do low carb and my wife does vegan.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I'll take some too, my mother likes them
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> by the time i'd get to you, they probably wouldn't be good anymore
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> IT'S HERE!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> or not...
<floridagram-bot4> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/YAxTTt7BDq4
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> that non-icon shortcut in the task bar mocks me
<floridagram-bot4> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orwell
<floridagram-bot4> <SivaMachina> free game
<maxolasersquad> Happy birthday govatent
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Thanks maxo
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> Its coming together.
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> That case, yo!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> It's a nice case for under $90.
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> @govatent busy today for your bday? a few system76 peeps are getting beer.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> My dad's in town from Florida. So I'm spending all my time with him until Monday when he leaves
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> Ah good.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Oh BTW - Happy Valentine's Day to @govatent
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I mean Birthday
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> happy happy birthday birthday @govatent
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> Happy Christmas and a merry birthday to you
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Thanks. Lol
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> FAIL : https://www.grahamcluley.com/superprof-private-tutor-site-massively-fails-password-test-makes-accounts-super-easy-to-hack/
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> When should we come by for avacados tomorrow, @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Or should we wait till Sunday?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I have something to do in the morning. It all depends on the weather.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Can we just 3d print avacados?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Not yet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-18
<floridagram-bot4> <SivaMachina> ....dang it
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> "avocado" 3D Models to Print - yeggi … http://m.yeggi.com/q/avocado/
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> This is so freaking mean!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Gnome Terminal is better anyways
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> it's not like i can install that, either!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Sure you can
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Launch, it is easy
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Open a ChromeOS shell (crosh). Type vmc destroy termina
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Then vmc start termina
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> vmc still doesn't work
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Screenshot
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> i checked the flags, no crostini
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Enable Crostini in chrome://flags
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> that's what i'm talking about
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> enable-cros-container
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> nor that
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Look for that
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> i checked all this stuff
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Hm, that is strange
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Are you in Dev or Beta?
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> dev
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> but not canary
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> WTF, Dev should work.
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> on my acer?
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> it works on the asus fine, not the acer right now
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Oh. I thought this was the Asus
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> nope
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> that's why it's mean!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> it's teasing me!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> The Acer won't work for a few releases. They're working on a backporting project. It will go live in ChromeOS 70
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> gah, ok
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I give it a few weeks
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> If not a week
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Just upgraded to android P
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> First thoughts: I hate the ever present home button onscreen wasting space
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> It's mocking me now
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> @k
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Amber and I are going out about 6-7pm.  Should we stop by or what should we do?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I need to finish a few things but should be picking in a few hours
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-19
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers I might take a "working vacation" down there because I'm still under a ton of work
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> but at the same time I really want to head down
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> SideNote: I'm not a Unity fan
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I have internet... Very fast internet
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I think I'll hop on the train soon after I get up
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Just make sure I am awake
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Will do
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Lol
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you awake?
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers Hey.. woke up late, had a hard time getting to bed yesterday
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I'll probably miss the 4 o'clock train but I'll make the 5 one, you up for it?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> NP
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> ok getting ready now
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Let me know when in route
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers on my way
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Their whole system is messed up
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Ticket machines down, got issued receipts 3 times for adding time, then another online by trying to link their app to the card
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Finally gave up and bought a day pass in the app which finally worked
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> 😩
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know when you are in route
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Location?
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Ft Lauderdale airport
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> What's my stop again?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Hol.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I will head over in a sec
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Ok here
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> On our way
